# What I made with an old telephone book.



## Sjlegrandma

This was fun to make. I did it awhile ago but thought I would share it with you. Just in case you have a spare 4 hours or so!!


----------



## nankat

Aside from how pretty it is I was guessing your hands got filthy from the newsprint. Very Creative!


----------



## RuthFromOhio

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean

Wow that looks awesome,a lot of folding there!!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

nankat said:


> Aside from how pretty it is I was guessing your hands got filthy from the newsprint. Very Creative!


Actually our phone books are not like newsprint so it was ok to work with.


----------



## Kathie

That's so nice. One of my lys has a similar display at her store only made of newspaper. Love it.


----------



## Marge St Pete

How great !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter

that is amazing


----------



## 2KNITCATS

Beautiful!


----------



## Anna3703

Wow!! Sooo pretty. (Hope it doesn't rain)!


----------



## quiltdaze37

nankat said:


> Aside from how pretty it is I was guessing your hands got filthy from the newsprint. Very Creative!


...3 week old newspaper/phone books don't have nk that *sheds*...I make doll aprons out of yellow page ads


----------



## Carmela51

Recycling to the MAX! Nice job.


----------



## judyr

What a fantastic idea. Where we live, our phonebook would only cover the bodice! Small town. You did a great sculpture and I applaud your creativeness.


----------



## Abi_marsden

Wow wow wow.thats amazing ,did you have it in a window.everyone should see that it's just amazing.xx


----------



## RosD

Amazing!!!!&#128158;


----------



## Busy girl

Wow - previous to your creation Christmas trees were the only thing I have seen made from telephone books!


----------



## Lady Kaira

awesome


----------



## Sarah Chana

Amazing! However did you have the patience????? :thumbup:


----------



## NY Hummer

A lovely creation : )

I did have a chuckle, tho - intrigued about your title 'made with telephone book' - because OUR phone book isn't even an inch thick!! yes, we live way out of site of a city!!

A friend told me some years ago that *paper* items would become valuable/sought out by buyers, and I sure believe him nowadays --seems paper antiques are at a high price. 
.....So - your darling dress is a million dollar outfit!!!


----------



## Mirjam

Amazing!


----------



## Jalsh

That's exquisite.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## jojo111

Very clever!


----------



## Roe

very pretty but all I can think of I know you got paper cuts


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Roe said:


> very pretty but all I can think of I know you got paper cuts


Well actually no I didn't. The paper in our phone books wouldn't give you paper cuts.


----------



## Hanner4

Very creative!


----------



## heatherb

Fabulous - can't believe it was made from a phone directory really clever x thanks for sharing


----------



## jonibee

Very innovative..creative to display a different take on using an old phone book..papercraft..definately outstanding.


----------



## rujam

Wow.


----------



## roseknit

Very clever


----------



## rose haft

Pretty, nice folding.


----------



## dwidget

that is lovely


----------



## shelindo

Very creative!


----------



## vershi

Valjean said:


> Wow that looks awesome,a lot of folding there!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia

Beautiful......I love the necklace toooooo! Did u make it?


----------



## GrammaBarbie

Project Runway, the Unconventional Challenge!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Wonderful! You are so creative!

Hazel


----------



## Betsy's World

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettys doll

Fantastic! Must have been fun to design and make.


----------



## whitelawcs

Fun!


----------



## moherlyle

What a fun project! Nice work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blumbergsrus

WOW


----------



## Gundi2

how creative


----------



## knitgogi

Wow! A real work of paper art!


----------



## rosanna067

I love it, have often wanted to try this myself, on Google are other types of crafts using old books. This is one of those "I'm going to do this one day" things. Lovely work.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

rosanna067 said:


> I love it, have often wanted to try this myself, on Google are other types of crafts using old books. This is one of those "I'm going to do this one day" things. Lovely work.


Have a go. I have posted some other folded book art in this section. Once you start no book will be safe! It is very addictive.


----------



## breeze075

I love it!!!


----------



## needlelark

Oh yes!


----------



## maryannn

Cute. Have you worn it?


----------



## grannybradford

Very Awesome!


----------



## dev7316

That is amazing!


----------



## grma16

WOW. Love it.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

maryannn said:


> Cute. Have you worn it?


Only on Sundays!!


----------

